# Reccomended Tire Chains -best source to buy from



## timberframer (Dec 16, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend the best chains for plowing with? I am usinng a Ploaris sportsman 500. I would appericate any input from those plowing.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

any atv chains will work. just go to your local dealer and tell them your tire size and they will get you the correct ones


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

www.tirechains.com

nuff said

what surface are you plowing on?

V-bars bite into ICE and hard pack snow the best but if you spin you'll leave marks on hard surface's.

2-link spacing rides better then 4-link

course v-bars and 2link spacing mean more$$$$ to get them.

oh and when I put chains on the ATV I let the air out of the tire put the chain on as tight as I can then air the tire back up to about 10PSI.


----------



## timberframer (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, I Appericate the info, Since I plow both gravel and Pavement I think the Vchains would be best.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea now all you need to decide is if you want the 4link vs 2 link the difference is the number of cross links and from what I have read the 4 link rides better and wear's longer due to more chain surface on the ground at the same time where the 2 link you go from tire to cross chain link to tire so it's a rougher ride.

of course the 2 link will cost more though.

I have chains on all 3 of my ATV's this winter and 1 set is 2link heavy chain the rest are 2 link V-bar I have only used the 2link machine for all of 15 minutes so far this winter so I can't compare the ride and performance of that machine yet vs the other's.

sublime out.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

sublime68charge;1188486 said:


> the 4 link rides better and wear's longer due to more chain surface on the ground at the same time where the 2 link you go from tire to cross chain link to tire so it's a rougher ride.
> 
> sublime out.





sublime68charge;1187525 said:


> 2-link spacing rides better then 4-link


Yeah, i'm just kind of confused now?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

crazyskier537;1189167 said:


> Yeah, i'm just kind of confused now?


sorry missed typed in that post.

the 2 link rides better and last's longer, from what I've read over at the www.tirechain.com

the 4 link is the faster wearing rougher riding.

I put the 4 before the 2.

should have put 2 before 4 in that post.

also this line should read,
I have chains on all 3 of my ATV's this winter and 1 set is 2link heavy chain the rest are 4 link V-bar

let me know if your still confused and I'll try and explain it better.

sublime out.


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.trygg.no/en/chains/atv 
these are good chains but are pricey


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll just chime in to say that I have Mud Lite tires with really deep treads and they work great without chains. I plow uphill on dirt and gravel all the time never slipping. The only time I've ever had an issue was if I got onto deep snow on top of grass.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

These are the best ATV chains on the market. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=668&idcategory=172

If you are looking for somthing cheaper I would go with these chains. http://www.tirechainsrequired.com/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=116&cat=Single Diamond Stud


----------

